# Airide suspension/grounding



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I've been wrestling with how to resolve a problem with grounding.

My drive is akin to a hump back bridge. I go up to it from the road and it fall s quite steeply downwards towards my garage. 

I have a Swift Mondial Panel Van Conversion based on a Fiat X250 and it grounds on the electric step which is located about two feet back from the front wheels. I need to raise the middle section of the van by about 2"at most. My question is would airides help?

The grounding occurs going backwards and forwards. I can get around the problem with planks of wood but that is not a satisfactory arrangement.

I understand that the rear of the vehicle can be raised by inflating the airide units. But by how much? 

And say for the sake of argument you can raise the rear by 6" will the area in the middle part of the van be raised by the required 2"?

I am unabe to alter the drive or the road access so that is not an option so I'm looking for alternative solutions and hope Airides might help. 

Any ideas?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

There is no doubt that they will help your problem but I'm unsure whether they would raise your van by as much as 6". Unless you have done so already, why don't you first work out how much you actually need to raise the rear axle by using ramps or pieces of timber. Then give Airride a call and ask them how much they think your van would be raised.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Airides are great for raising the rear of a large van with large rear overhang. Not sure how they would cope with raising the middle of a smaller van though. You would also need to install the optional compressor and air tank to raise and lower as required. I would think you would be a bit limited for space in a small panel van.

Have a chat with Marcle leisure, they may have come across this question before.

If anyone is interested, I have just become a fitting agent for Dunlop airides sold by Marcle leisure.

Trevor

Marcle leisure


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all,

I have an adria twin the underside of the sevel vans are very low I am very concious of this on very bumpy and potholed roads.
It is only about 4inches form the road in places.

norm


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I would be more inclined to remove the existing step and consider an alternative. Cheaper and more low-tech alternative. Perhaps a milk bottle crate?

C.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We had a similar problem, an affordable fix from C&M Auto Services here, http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-828617.html#828617

may not suit your van though, Alan.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who have replied so far.

The idea of Airides came to me at the Shepton Mallet show yesterday.

The Airide people said that the rear of the vehicle could be raised by as much as 6" but could not tell me how much elevation I would get at the place I wanted it. I have spoken to Marcle leisure about the Dunlop system but that system only gives 2" lift at the rear.

Strengthening the front springs might be a possibility which I shall investigate further. Any idea of cost?

If all else fails I shall remove the electric step. Drastic I know but I have already resorted to cutting the down projection of the exhaust (looks OK thank goodness) - and all this on vehicle that is a few days old and has covered 53 miles.

Any further suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

PM sent with details. I don't want to post the price on here as it was nearly a year ago and things may have changed. Suffice to say much less costly than air suspension. Ring them for a quote, Alan.


----------



## boater (Jul 23, 2006)

*airides*

hi i have just fitted the dunlop system to my van very easy to fit i dont think you would get 6 inches travel from it 3 inches at most i see your in wales i am in bridgend if your local you are very welcome to have a look inflate deflate the system and take measurments by the way transformation of the handling and ride second to none if you want me to take measurments let me know.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks boater for your offer. I am from Wales but now live in South Devon. I have decided to get some Airides next week having spoken to a couple of people today.

Apparently the Airides sold by www.airide.co.uk will lift the van by up to 6" especially when the van in standard form sits on the bump stops. Apparently the Dunlops rise by only 2" according to Marcle and they will not give me sufficient lift in the middle to prevent grounding.

If push comes to shove I may need to raise the front as well but I must do whatever it takes because my van is absolutely no use to me stuck on the drive.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Just an update in case anybody else is likely to experience the same problem. I bought Airides and they have resolved the problem. They were fitted by the Airide people in Poole and the whole process took about 30 minutes.


----------

